# comment scanner avec l'imprimante HP deskjet F2180



## vanbelli (16 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,
J'essaie de scanner avec cette imprimante, mais je n'y connais pas grand-chose et je ne comprends pas comment faire. Est-ce que j'ai besoin d'un logiciel supplémentaire ou bien il y a un logiciel HP qui s'installe avec l'imprimante ?Je clique numériser vers OCR, OCR vers ms word, le scanner se lance et ensuite il me demande : où se trouve DPE ? et il m'ouvre la liste des applications. Mais qui c'est ce DPE ? et où il se trouve ..... là ..... je donne ma langue au chat !!
Merci de m'aider ! Marie


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Novembre 2009)

DPE est le module de Readiris inclus avec l'imprimante qui gère l'OCR et la création de PDF indexés.

Il se trouve normalement dans /Bibliothèque/Applications Support/Hewlett-Packard/HPScanPro/DPE

Normalement car certains paquets logiciels HP ont omis de l'inclure.

Donc, si vous le voulez bien, on va repartir de zéro.

&#8212; Votre profil indique Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard et un MacBook Pro

&#8212; Votre imprimante est la HP Deskjet F2180

Vous ne devez pas installer les logiciels du CD HP fournis. Si vous l'avez fait, lancez la procédure de désinstallation prévue par HP.

Une fois cela fait, téléchargez et installez ce paquet logiciel. Au moment de l'installation, l'imprimante doit être branchée pour être reconnue.

Après l'installation et la configuration, éteignez et débranchez votre imprimante du secteur et faîtes une réparation des autorisations : /Applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaire de disque.

Redémarrez votre Mac, branchez et allumez votre imprimante. Ça devrait fonctionner.

Le paquet logiciel remplace les logiciels du CD HP. Vous pouvez lui-même le graver sur un disque (&#8212;> consultez l'aide : graver une image disque).


----------



## vanbelli (16 Novembre 2009)

oui, ça a marché, merci beaucoup !

Puisque vous êtes un habitué de ce forum, je peux vous demander pourquoi ma question n'apparaît pas dans "derniers messages" ?

Encore merci,
Marie


----------



## vanbelli (16 Novembre 2009)

J'ai passé votre solution à ma fille qui dispose d'un mac book avec snow léopard. Nous avons pris le paquet correspondant à X 10.6. Le paquet est beaucoup plus léger : 23,64 M alors que celui que vous m'avez envoyé fait 181,12 M. Rien ne s'est installé. Nous avons pensé que ce paquet contenait peut-être seulement l'upgrade vers 10.6, donc nous avons d'abord installé le paquet pour 10.5 et ensuite le deuxième. ça ne marche pas, quand elle lance le scan, elle reçoit un message d'erreur. Avez-vous une idée de ce qu'elle pourrait faire ? Merci d'avance !!


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Novembre 2009)

vanbelli a dit:


> J'ai passé votre solution à ma fille qui dispose d'un mac book avec snow léopard. Nous avons pris le paquet correspondant à X 10.6. Le paquet est beaucoup plus léger : 23,64 M alors que celui que vous m'avez envoyé fait 181,12 M. Rien ne s'est installé. Nous avons pensé que ce paquet contenait peut-être seulement l'upgrade vers 10.6, donc nous avons d'abord installé le paquet pour 10.5 et ensuite le deuxième. ça ne marche pas, quand elle lance le scan, elle reçoit un message d'erreur. Avez-vous une idée de ce qu'elle pourrait faire ? Merci d'avance !!



Désinstallez le paquet de Leopard, il ne convient pas à Snow Leopard, mais alors pas du tout.

Vous devez installer ceci.

C'est ce qui remplace le paquet logiciel précédent. => 135 Mo. 

Ce que vous aviez installé initialement (23,64 Mo) n'était que les drivers d'impression.

Normalement, cette imprimante doit pouvoir numériser nativement (sans ajout de logiciel) sur Snow Leopard. Mais pour pouvoir utiliser les fonctions de l'imprimante, et notamment ses boutons de façade, vous devez installer le paquet logiciel. Vous constaterez aussi qu'il est d'un fonctionnement différent que le précédent (personnellement, je préfère la nouvelle manière).


----------



## vanbelli (17 Novembre 2009)

Merci, mais ça ne marche pas, il manque le gestionnaire de périphériques dans le paquet, elle ne peut pas scanner.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Novembre 2009)

vanbelli a dit:


> Merci, mais ça ne marche pas, il manque le gestionnaire de périphériques dans le paquet, elle ne peut pas scanner.



Lancez mise à jour de logiciel => Barre de menu>Pomme>Mise à jour de logiciels.

Les nouveaux pilotes intégrés HP pour 10.6 sont tombés hier soir.

D'après les notes d'Apple, votre imprimante est gérée.

[Explication complémentaire : En fait, le gestionnaire de périphérique a sûrement été retiré par la désinstallation (HP ne fait jamais dans la dentelle dans ce cas là). On peut récupérer tout ça en insérant normalement son DVD de Snow Leopard et en allant dans Installations Optionnelles pour lancer Optional Installs.mpkg. Là, on coche simplement les deux premières cases concernant les périphériques : "imprimantes utilisées par ce Mac" et "Imprimantes à proximité et fréquemment utilisées". Et on installe. Sinon, mise à jour de logiciel, avec votre imprimante connectée, vous apportera juste ce qu'il faut. De toute manière, il faut quand même mettre à jour pour avoir la dernière version.]


----------



## vanbelli (17 Novembre 2009)

Merci beaucoup.

(Comment vous faites pour mettre un hyperlink dans votre réponse ????)


----------



## choumou (17 Novembre 2009)

Tien regarde là


----------



## vanbelli (17 Novembre 2009)

*MERCI BEAUCOUP !*


----------



## choumou (17 Novembre 2009)

De rien


----------



## Malonemolly (15 Octobre 2012)

J'ai le même problème depuis l'installation de mac os 10.5.8 sur mon MacBook. J'ai une imprimante hp 2575. Puis-je suivre la procédure que Moonwalker indique ?
Merci
Molly


----------



## Malonemolly (15 Octobre 2012)

J'ai trouvé tout seul !!!
La procédure de Moonwalker fonctionne. Il faut juste télécharger les pilotes ici :

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?cc=fr&lc=fr&dlc=fr&softwareitem=mp-56138-1


----------

